# What is a refeed?



## Momma2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Reading Jodi's journal her new diet plan calls for a refeed every
few days what is a refeed and what does it do? Sounds like her metabolism is way up.
Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Momma2,

The general purpose of a refeed is to fill glycogen stores.  I'm eating approx. 10 cals xBW.  In order to maintain energy for lifting and day to day activity I need to replenish my liver and muscles.  It also helps so that my body doesn't acclimate to the 1200 cals a day I'm eating.  If I stayed at 1200 for so long my body will get use to it and then I'm stuck there.  I find it also helps the sanity after being on low carbs for 4 days and it also help curb my cravings.   There are other more technical reasons but this is still an experiment for me and I'm still learning about refeeds and their purpose myself.  Hope this helps a bit. 

Also adding in a quote from Funky.  You learn something new everyday.  (well this I sorta knew but I still don't know the ins and outs  )



> Because you want to keep your leptin levels up, keep your body in a fed state so that your metabolism keeps running (because in a caloric defecit it starts to slow down because it thinks that you are starving) and you keep making progress


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 18, 2003)

Similiar to high carb day, sounds like it's working. I am working on a new eating plan trying to up my cal. I know I haven't been eating enough and my body has come to a stop.  when I do I would like for you to look over it. Maybe I'll start a journal.
Thanks,


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi Momma2,
> 
> The general purpose of a refeed is to fill glycogen stores.  I'm eating approx. 10 cals xBW.  In order to maintain energy for lifting and day to day activity I need to replenish my liver and muscles.  It also helps so that my body doesn't acclimate to the 1200 cals a day I'm eating.  If I stayed at 1200 for so long my body will get use to it and then I'm stuck there.  I find it also helps the sanity after being on low carbs for 4 days and it also help curb my cravings.   There are other more technical reasons but this is still an experiment for me and I'm still learning about refeeds and their purpose myself.  Hope this helps a bit.
> ...



Actually, Jodi, the purpose of a carb up is to replenish glycogen stores.  The purpose of a refeed is as Funky described.

While they can be quite similar, and overlapping, and you can accomplish both goals at once, they can also be quite different.

For example, a short carbohydrate dense feeding (say 2-4 hours) may make an adequate carb load, but will do little if anything to upregulate Leptin.

BTW, this is also the purpose of Leptigen, which starts shipping today.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 18, 2003)

Doing a carb up will allow you to keep the intensity roaring in the gym yes it does increase glycygen.  Once your stores deplete your muscle look like some crap.  If you may have notice after a couple of days of low carbing you tend to start feeling tired.  I know I do at least.  Once you carb up you will see and feel the  difference.  Also you want to keep your metabolism going and not let it slow down.  It is true also.  Your cravings of hunger will go away.


----------

